# Warning Notice



## GlynR (Oct 18, 2006)

The attached dual-language notice was included in some shipping photos I found on Facebook. Could one of you seafairers please explain to me exactly what it means and the reason for the prohibition. Many thanks.
Glyn Roberts


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, it's obvious isn't it!
Isn't it?

I can only assume that someone doesn't want ropes or wires made fast unless they are through fixed fairleads.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

And the reason Glyn is, I think, that on a roller type fairlead, there are pinch points where an unattended mooring rope could get trapped due to movement of the ship. Using a hawse type fairlead, this cant happen. 
Best regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

I would imagine Glyn the top of the notice board is in the local language seems German. and the English version is international(Thumb)

Ray


----------



## Dave Filmer (Jun 18, 2005)

*Warnig notice*

As a tug mate & master for 30 years would never use roller leads to make tug fast unless absolutely no alternative. Have seen a few cases where pin in roller sheared with bits of shattered roller flying everywhere and usually resulted in wire parting.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I was in the shore gang one time bringing one of Maggie Booths into Brunswick Dock in Liverpool, when a roller type fairlead sheared off under the weight of the headline. It flew back onto the drum end of the windlass and smashed into the face of the AB on the drum end.
Pat


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Playing with your wire while on board is frowned upon (Jester)


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I never liked roller leads but had to live with them found them sort of ok if well maintained, would prefer Panama leads any day, but they were in short supply even small vessels were fitted with rollers when it was not really necessary.


----------



## GlynR (Oct 18, 2006)

Many thanks for all your replies, got a better understanding of things now.
Glyn


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

None of the answers seems to have addressed the obvious question: if you don't make the hawser off on bitts, what else do you do with it?! The alternative presumably is to leave it on a winch (sometimes considered bad practice as it may cause wear or fatigue in the winch). I can only guess that if the hawser is overstrained or shock-loaded, the winch will render (pay out) to relieve the tension, whereas if the hawser is on bitts, the overstrained hawser may break the rollers in the fairlead, as others have said.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Surely a rotating roller fairlead, (Saint Lawrence Seaway type), would be safer?


----------

